# Tiffany Silver Ring turned finger green



## pjrose (Jun 12, 2010)

GParents gave DD a sterling ring and earrings from Tiffany for graduation.   The ring turned her finger green (earlobes are fine).

She is not, as far as I know, allergic to sterling. For years she has worn a sterling ring we got at Williamsburg, and for months another from Target. All of them (incl Tiff's) are marked .925. 

I've googled, and found varying info including poor quality (can't imagine that from Tiffany, but ??), polish it, wash hands and ring with soap and water and dry well, paint inside of ring with clear nail polish.....  Maybe the earrings are treated with something and the ring isn't?  Maybe it was b/c it was a very humid evening?  The ring does have a bit of metallic odor - kind of like a penny.....

GPars will return ring if need be, but DD would hate to give up such a very nice present.  

Any suggestions from TUGgers in the know?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sterling silver has copper as part of its content, and copper causes some people to have a reaction which turns the skin green.

The tendency to turn the skin green is increased if the person's skin is more acid than usual.  If your daughter has more acidic skin, she would have  more trouble with a ring than earrings because the hands prespire more, thus increasing the acid content in the area in contact with the ring.  The ears would probably not do that.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 13, 2010)

That makes sense, but what about the other rings that don't lead to any problems?  

does anyone know if any of the suggestions from Google work - polishing cloth, soap and water, clear nail polish....


----------



## wackymother (Jun 13, 2010)

Why don't you give Tiffany a call or bring the ring in? Maybe it's supposed to have some coating that's missing. They should have darned good customer service!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 13, 2010)

Sometimes if you use certain hand lotions and alot of antibacterial gel it can make the rings react.  I used to turn everything green when I was younger but now that I'm older I don't do it anymore.  I think my body chemistry has changed over the years.  Hopefully she'll outgrow it if it starts becoming a problem.


----------

